# balls



## dazsilvertt

I bought one of those electric foot pedicure machines, it says in the instructions to 'start with the balls.'

Well, I don't have any hard skin on them, but here goes.


----------



## Nilesong

:lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

:lol: ouch


----------



## conlechi

:lol:


----------



## alexi7

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Callum-TT

Painful lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## SPECSMAN

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

